# 9mm recomendations



## eggwhite93 (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be buying my first handgun soon and could use some help picking one. I have done some research on my own but I am finding it hard to even narrow it down due to the vast selection. So I have come to the "experts". I have narrowed my search to a 9mm so lets start there. I will be using the weapon for home defence, target practice, and carry. I dont need things like tachtical rails and all that. Looking at 4" barrel I guess. I would like to have a safety of some sort. I do have a child in the house and would fell more confortable with a safety. First and formost for me is reliability. I want it to go bang any and every time I pull the trigger. Last on my list is budget. I will spend what it takes to get when I need/want. Thanks in advance for any suggestions you may have. Ohh one more thing, MADE IN AMERICA!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My personal preference is the M&P9. Mode of carry might dictate a compact vs. full size but I have carried a full size both open and concealed. The M&P45 compact is my favorite. The full size 9 might be better for a new shooter.

Springfield, Glock etc. market good equipment also. Try some rentals before buying any.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

eggwhite93 said:


> I will be buying my first handgun soon and could use some help picking one. I have done some research on my own but I am finding it hard to even narrow it down due to the vast selection. So I have come to the "experts". I have narrowed my search to a 9mm so lets start there. I will be using the weapon for home defence, target practice, and carry. I dont need things like tachtical rails and all that. Looking at 4" barrel I guess. I would like to have a safety of some sort. I do have a child in the house and would fell more confortable with a safety. First and formost for me is reliability. I want it to go bang any and every time I pull the trigger. Last on my list is budget. I will spend what it takes to get when I need/want. Thanks in advance for any suggestions you may have. Ohh one more thing, MADE IN AMERICA!


Wow, that made in America thing really narrows the field. 
Beratta M9 (had to set up manufacturing facilities in the US for the Govt contract), and AFAIK S&W (though I'm not 100% certain), Ruger, Kimber, Springfield EMP, Colt, and probably a few others I can't think of. Oh yeah, Hi Point.
A few of the excellent guns that you are excluding: Any XD or XDm, Glock, CZ, HK, SIG (Though they may have some US production, not sure), & again, more I can't immediately think of.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

cougartex has it right. put as many as you can in hand a shoot them the right one will stick. As for having a little one in the house the only way a loaded gun is safe is ether locked up and not reachable (not a good idea for a home protector) or on you. If you have it on your person the kid can not get ahold of it so not problems. And yes I do carry at home most often in pocket when the grand children are over all others unloaded and lock in the safe.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The Ruger (SR9?) should be made in the USA.

I applaud you for looking for a domestic product, but it certainly does limit you to a few, mostly plastic handguns.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Kahrs are made in America......and are fine weapons! 

Ruger SR9 is made in Arizona and is a nice shooter too.

I believe the M&P by Smith are made in Mass. but i could be wrong


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Have to put in my usual plug for the Beretta 92. It is solid, reliable, accurate, and LOOKS real good! Most people think it's too big to carry, but I have done so for years. Any full size 9 will be somewhat large for CCW by current compact standards. Maybe a full-size now, and a carry gun later on when you have honed your skills well enough to do so safely. Kudos to you for starting with the 9mm and not going for the current mousegun trend!
Good luck and safe shooting.
Eli :smt1099


----------

